# R19 / vaper barrier / non-vented crawls pace dripping wet insulation



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Your ground vapor barrier should be goo'd to the walls and it should be taped or goo'd so as to not allow vapor through any seams. I would never use fiberglass (it sounds like that is what you did) but would either spray foam the ENTIRE floor/floor joist system with closed cell foam, or install rigid foam on the bottoms of the floor joists. (Tape and goo the foam joints). Read on buildingscience.com too. BTW: With any batt insulation in your situation the joists tend to be warmish except at the outer, exposed edge. That can cause condensation there, and rotting. That may be part of the problem.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Do you have working gutters, no grades running toward the foundation, no mulch piled up againt the foundation, no flower beds forming ponds around the foundation.?
Do you have a french drain?
Sump pump?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 to both comments from JK and Joe.

Is there bulk moisture getting in and are the crawlspace stem walls covered with a vapor barrier and air sealed. If not, you will continue to get condensation.

If the grading and bulk moisture is not an issue, I recommend going with a sealed and insulated crawl.


----------



## 1dumbquestion (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I have a new roof/guttter/drywells and it's been dry around here since I installed the insullation/barrier a couple months ago so I don't think water is sneaking in the area. To make matters worse I'm selling the home and have an inspection scheduled for Tuesday. I just made a call to a crawlspace/insulation company to see how to proceed as I really don't have the time to try to do it myself. Thanks, 1


----------

